# Buenos Aires: A New Beginning



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay!!!! Subbing!


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Me too, subbing. He'll probably be happy to go on this adventure with you.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not a great way to start my journal, but I just gotta rant real quick...

So, I had left my saddle at my best friend's barn because I didn't want to schlep it home (I have a really small car) and because she likes riding in it. Well, I went to pick it up last night to give it a good oiling so I could use it (until I can get something better-made, since my saddle is on a fiberglass tree that is going to mush). Pulled the saddle pad off the top of it (luckily her pad, not mine) and my entire saddle seat and the jockeys are COVERED in mouse poop and pee. Not just a little bit. Literally the entire seat is covered and it's run down onto the jockeys. I am super not happy.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry about your saddle, but I am looking forward to your journal about your beautiful horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Haven't been ignoring this thread. Planned on starting to work with him today...and it decided to SNOW last night!!  

I've been thinking, though. I think I'm going to ask a guy in my church if he'll help me with training Aires. Not sure how Aires will do with a man, but at least he could give me pointers if we get stuck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just found out that the season opener is on March 26th! Freaking the freak out a little bit! 

Gotta get the boy's feet done here soon so I can really start working with him.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohhh, subbing! Aries is such a handsome boy!

I would be LIVID if that was my saddle! Totally not cool on her part!

Yikes! That is coming up! Breathe as freaking out will help no one  I'm sure they would have walk-trot classes of some sort, so don't push yourselves farther than need be! And remember, it'd be an introduction to showing. Just make it a good, all around experience


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm thinking we might just show in-hand the first show. :lol: 

This is the website for the show series:
The high desert horse show - Home

In-hand we can show "Stallions and Mares-Open," "Color-Open," "Trail Novice," and "Trail Open." If I can get him to really listen, I can also try "Showmanship Novice." 

I'm really miffed about my saddle. I keep looking at it (it's sitting on the back of our futon) and thinking I need to clean it, but then part of me wonders how clean I can get it. The seat is going to be easy, since it's smooth faux ostrich. The jockeys are going to be more difficult. Then, I wonder if it's even worth trying to save, since the tree is turning to mush. *sigh*

This is my saddle (pre-mouse desecration):


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Gah! Not "Stallions and Mares Open." "Stallions and GELDINGS Open." This is what I get for playing on HF at work. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh yes, if they have In Hand classes I vote do those instead! I was hesitant writing to even do walk trot due to how soon it is!

Took a quick peek at that. I'd definitely do both the geldings class and the color class  Trail if you're pretty certain you can get him over a bridge and pick up a rain slicker. Oh, and open a mailbox and wave the mail around! Least that's how our trail classes go! Sounds like a fun series!

That is a tough one  if it's still serviceable I'd try and clean it up. But if the tree is that bad I'd probably start the great saddle search. It sure was a pretty saddle to start with! Though I know nothing about western saddles and don't pretend to! Which that reminds me... what exactly is a jockey with regards to a western saddle? I haven't heard that term used before!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He is a trail horse extraordinaire. :lol: 

His first ride in the arena and his fourth ride ever:


I've even gotten him to back over the trail bridge under saddle with no hesitation.

He and my best friend goofing around. He's standing on a stacked trail bridge (it's two pieces that latch together):

Convincing him to step up:


The majority of the tree on the saddle is okay. It's the stirrup bars (where the stirrup leathers/fenders attach to the saddle) that's going mushy. 

The jockeys are the piece of leather that come down from the seat and cover the top part of the fenders/stirrup leathers. Also called the "seat jockey."


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohh, then yes! I'd do trails since it sounds like he enjoys that! I'm a firm believer in doing something they really love doing!

And ah, ok! That was going to be my guess, but I didn't want to just assume and turn myself into a fool!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My biggest issue with a saddle is finding something that will fit me, fit him, is comfortable for me (very difficult in a western saddle, as most hurt my butt), AND won't break the bank.

He needs FQHB. I need a 16" seat if it's a deeper seat (like my saddle) or a 17" if it's a flatter seat. 

I'd love something like this: All around ranch, cutting, roping, trail horse saddle 17 in "

But, I think after we buy the other stuff we're wanting with our tax money, I won't have much left over for a saddle. :sad:

And then I speak too soon!! ERMAHGER!! :shock:
Beautiful Western Show Saddle Lots of Silver 17 Inch | eBay


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Got to go visit the boy today and try our new Hereford saddle on him. He was being so sweet and cute! After we tried the saddle on (it fits!!), I let him loose in the round arena to play. You can tell he doesn't get to just play much cuz my big ol' boy immediately let out a big buck and started cantering around the arena all crazy. Then he stopped and had a nice roll. My BO's husband was working on setting up some new stalls and he came over to chat with me as I was in the arena with Aires watching him. He showed me a four-inch thick post that was sunk two feet into the ground that Aires supposedly knocked down. He likes to blame any damage on Aires cuz he's the biggest.  Anyway, I turned around and looked at Aires (he was almost on the other side of the arena) and called out "Have you been a naughty boy?!" He did that half rear and strike thing, then trotted over to me. He stopped next to me, looked at Marco, then dragon snorted, arched his neck, and shook his head. Apparently, they've had run-ins before. :lol: I took off at a jog away from him and he followed perfectly at my shoulder, stopping when I stopped. He even wrapped his head over my shoulder and gave me a horsey hug.

When it was time to go, I picked up his halter and he just about haltered himself for me. Led on a completely slack lead back to the turnout...then stopped like a pig and refused to go in until I got stern with him (which consisted of me slightly deepening my voice and saying "Stop being a schmuck. Come here." :lol: ). Then he came in and stood for me to take his halter off very nicely. 

I need to get some coconut oil to put in his mane and tail. His mane falls below his neck, almost to his shoulder, but it is starting to get gnarly again. Need to schedule a farrier visit, too.

And our new saddle:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Love the saddle! And of course, hearing about your big boy Aires!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Really frustrated right now.

Had to return the saddle. We're so far behind on bills that it's ridiculous. 

Not gonna be able to do the show on the 26th. Had a front desk employee put in her two weeks, her last day is tomorrow, and I haven't been able to replace her. So, no way I can take the day off for the show.

I've been so busy and stressed lately.

I'm hoping to go out today and maybe give him a bath. I got some organic coconut oil to use on his mane and tail to see if it helps. I'll post pics if I do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

So sorry about everything happening lately!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, good news again! We actually got our state tax refund last night (which was our bigger refund)!! Soooooo, pending hubby's approval, I'm going to pick up that Hereford tomorrow! I can't believe it's still there. I messaged the tack shop owner and she was so happy that I was going to be able to buy it after all. I think she was secretly steering people away from it in hopes that I'd be able to buy it eventually. 

Still no show for us, though. Haven't been able to go out and see the boy, plus I haven't been able to get his feet done. Was excited, too, cuz my mom and sister said they'd come to the show! No one in my family is the least bit horsey, except me. Hubby has to work that day. So, I decided to hold off until next month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

YEAH for the saddle, BOOH for missing the show.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SO GLAD you are getting that saddle back!!!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Glad you got the saddle back!! We need more pictures of Aires!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tuesday is going to end up my barn day. Poneh has a pedicure that day (finally), so might as well make a day of it. I'll get pics before, pics after, pics with the new saddle, all sorts of pics. 

Have got to get a spray bottle and baby oil today so I can work on his mane and tail. Would mineral oil work, or would baby oil be better for detangling? I ask because I have a bottle of mineral oil that I oiled my bamboo cutting board with.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've always just used conditioner. Looking forward to the pictures, have fun!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

His mane probably won't be a huge problem. Some mystery person at the barn has taken to brushing his mane out every so often. Kind of odd, as the BO (who is there almost 24/7) has no clue who is doing it. His tail, on the other hand, is a different story. I've tried conditioner on it and it doesn't help much with detangling. the underside of his tail is in thick (1" thick, in some cases) spiral almost wind knots. If I can get them separated, then I can maybe braid up his tail to keep it from happening as much.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

When I worked at a research farm we used mineral oil to detangle. It'll take forever it's bad, but it'll work! Good luck!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, never had to deal with such a thick tail. Good luck.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Whisper, I have big hands (can't wear most ladies' gloves cuz they're too small) and I can only fit about half his tail in on of my hands...and that's even midway down from his dock. :shock:

Got the new saddle home! Just finished cleaning and conditioning it. It glows now. It does need a couple of repairs. The near side breast collar D-ring is missing. And the stirrup leathers are assembled that annoying way where there's the tail of leather that hangs down on the back side of the stirrup and gets in the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Today was really discouraging. 

Of course the one day I set aside and have time to go out to the barn, it's windy and cold. Was almost late for our farrier appointment because I had to take my husband to work. Pulled Aires out of the turnout and he's immediately being a bargey butthead. Got into the barn where the farrier is waiting and he didn't freak out at her, which was nice, but he was acting like he'd never seen the mini in the stall next to where we were at before (which I know he has, as the owner walks her by the turnouts a few times a week). So, he was a complete *** for the farrier. Stepped on me hard at one point, spun away from her with her nippers still clamped in his hoof at another point. Not even the hay net was distracting him.

So, she finally gets done and I ask her when I can have her out again and she tells me she's pregnant and is stopping doing farrier work in May, which because of how slow he grows, she didn't want to do him until 10-12 weeks out. She did recommend another lady, but we'll see. Really wish I could just trim the big **** myself.

So then, I take him in the big round pen and groom him a bit. He was okay until I got to his mane and tail, then he decided he'd had enough. I know I should have had him tied at the wash rack, but he has this bad habit of dropping his head to graze and getting the lead rope over his poll and freaking out. With the wind, just didn't want to deal with it. So, since he wanted to move, I made him MOVE and lunged him for a bit.

Then, I pulled him in the barn to tack him up. He would not stand still for anything. Finally got the pads and saddle on him and cinched him up enough that the saddle wouldn't flop around. Took him out to the smaller round pen and lunged him for a bit. He was being okay and listening okay, but kept trying to stop and snatch mouthfuls of hay that had blown up against the side of the pen. 

Just overall a frustrating day. Now I've got a headache and I'm cold and my foot hurts where he stood on me. Just smeh.

I have a couple pics of the turd I'll post here in a minute.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice little jog


Gotta admit he's a good-looking boy, even if he is a giant turd monkey. Also, I think the wither relief pad helps the saddle fit MUCH better.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry it was such a thoroughly rotten day. (((((Hugs))))) He really is gorgeous!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

With spring here they are all acting up bit. The saddle looks good.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love seeing Aires! Hes looking good Drafty!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Went out to pay my board today. After spending four hours at work on my day off, taking care of stupid stuff, I needed some equine aromatherapy.

Aires has a new turnout mate! Bob is gone (back in his stall) and there's a lovely, big dunskin gelding named Colt in his place. I'm lovin' him!
Aires seems to like him, which is nice.

Aires, as usual, came right up as soon as he heard my voice across the property. :lol: He's such a momma's boy. Got a pic of him and my husband.

Talked to a girl at the barn who does training. She really wants to work with Aires and knows my old BO, so knows what kind of foundation (or lack thereof) he has. So, we're going to try to work it into our budget, now that my husband has a better job.

Here's the pic of Aires and my husband. Oz (who I also love) is the bay in front and Colt, the dunskin, is in back:


And then a shot of just Colt. He's very sweet and respectful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Stupid phone! Didn't realize it posted the same pic twice. Ugh.

This is Colt!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Elaborating on the girl I spoke to yesterday regarding getting Aires into training...

I explained to her my issues and where they stemmed from, how much training Aires has had and what it consisted of, and what I'd like to accomplish with him. 

I liked that she immediately said she's probably start him in a full cheek snaffle, but when I told her I had a bit he liked (loose ring with sweet iron and copper mouthpiece), she was completely amenable to it. It's difficult finding bits he likes that come in his size, so I'd like to stick with what works. 

I told her that his stop is the biggest issue and what he does. She listened carefully and presented a few ideas on how to deal with it. 

Also, if I put him into training with her, she'll train him up until the last week or so, then will give me lessons on him, so I become familiar with all the buttons she's put on him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm starting to get really frustrated with my work schedule.

I haven't had a day off in over a week and a half. When I get off work, I'm usually so tired and unmotivated that I can't even get my laundry done, much less go out to the barn and work with my horse. Then there's the fact that I share a car with my husband. He works construction, so he's exhausted by the time he gets off and gets dropped off at the hotel. That means all he wants to do is go home. I'm all about efficiency, so I don't want to drive the seven miles home, drop him off, then drive the nine miles back the way I just came from to go to the barn. I'd rather run to the barn after work (it's about two miles from the hotel on the same side of town), then go home and relax afterward. Ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a real problem. This is still a capitalistic economy, and the workforce will always kind of be at the bottom. You have to learn the system. It can mean eventually getting your own hotel. Or being on the ground floor, you can get a handle on the economic situation and buy stocks or bonds. I tell you what I did, I bought property at the bottom of the market. I am sitting on enormous equity, and while everything is a gamble, I do think I am in a stable position. At least for now. 

And I do know that this is easier said than done. It all takes a lot of work, but I do not want to see you 20 years from now still not finding time to ride. Small steps taken now will pay off big in the long run.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Drafty, I'm sorry to hear that work has been working you ragged. That's no fun. I'm in a similar boat at the moment and it sucks!
Hooray for finding someone to work with Aires. I think that could help tons.

In other news, how close are you to Sedona, AZ? I'm heading there in a few days and all I really know about AZ I've heard from you and bsms.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm about an hour from Sedona! It's gorgeous over there. The owner of my hotel was casually talking about buying a Days Inn over there and I teased him that I would happily go run it for him. He was not amused. :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sooooooooo, the next show is Saturday. As in day after tomorrow. I have the day off, which is a miracle (my owner has been really weird lately about me taking days off...I worked 17 days straight, then had one day off and haven't had a day off since Sunday [Sunday and Tuesday are usually my days off] ). My best friend and I are going to the show. We'll probably not go early enough to catch the morning English classes, as those can be a little painful to watch. We're definitely wanting to catch the halter classes so we can take notes. Heck, if they don't have many entrants, I might get a wild hair and enter the boy. Might even enter him in trail, too. We'll just have to see how it goes.

Hoping to get out to the barn either today or tomorrow afternoon. Kind of hard since our only vehicle is out of commission at the moment. Hopefully our friend has it fixed by the time we get off work (just has to replace the ignition coil).


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope you make it out to the show! Have fun! and yes.. get to the barn. Horse therapy!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ugh. Just can't seem to catch a break. Wasn't the ignition coil on our car. Mechanic thinks it may be the ignition relay. I give up. 

I'm about ready to walk to the barn after work tomorrow. But then I'd have no way to get home.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok. Now I know the universe is just screwing with me. Car STILL isn't fixed. Best friend bailed on me, so couldn't even go to the show. Having serious issues at work, so have been worrying about that all day. 

I. GIVE. UP!!!!!!!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry about this, it will pass.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a conspiracy, I tell you.

Was busy all week, so didn't get out to the barn, then it rained all weekend (since Thursday). Now, the car is broke down again. I even had my saddle in the car so I could go to the barn after work today (since I was going into work way earlier than usual).


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Dislike!! 
We have rain here all week.. :/


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think you need a better mechanic. It really does make a difference, it's a pain in the parts, but unless your car is a lemon, you are not getting good service. My people go over the car and suggest needed repairs every time I have it in.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I think you need a better mechanic. It really does make a difference, it's a pain in the parts, but unless your car is a lemon, you are not getting good service. My people go over the car and suggest needed repairs every time I have it in.


Our mechanic is my husband's best friend, who is usually pretty good. And he's free (I just have to feed him). Or, I have my dad work on my car. It's a 1986 Ford Escort GT, so it isn't exactly that difficult to work on. :icon_rolleyes: The initial issue was that Tim didn't know what was wrong with it. Thought it was one thing, ended up being something else within the same system. This time...no clue yet, as it broke down when I went to start it for work and so I just had my husband's friend who he carpools with give me a ride to work.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, sorry about all this. I have had a lot of bad mechanics working on my cars over the years, now I have a good one. And some cars are just hard to fix. I have all old trucks, pretty bad on gas, but easy to fix, and I have them because they are easy to fix. I have to trailer out, and if I can't do that because the truck is out of commission I get ****ed! Here's hoping you get this straightened out soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, one good thing about having an older vehicle is that they're usually pretty easy to fix. The problem is that my car is the same age as my mechanic and he doesn't usually work on a lot of cars this old. 

I'm strongly considering selling my car and buying this '03 Chevy Trailblazer extended that my husband's best friend's dad has for sale on his car lot. It's got 161K miles on it, but if it's taken care of, that 4.2L in-line six they put in the Trailblazers is near-bulletproof.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds cool. Good luck with that.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a pain trying to stay mobile that's for sure, hope it all gets sorted out soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aaaaaaand...

Our fuel pump is toast.  So, that's another $100 we can't afford. And another four or five days without my car. 

And they want $6000 for that Trailblazer. Way too much. It Blue Books for barely over $5K. :icon_rolleyes:

What really sucks is that I was all ready to go to the barn and ride today. It's PERFECT weather, I have the day off...and I'm stuck at home.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Today is Aires' birthday. He is 7-years-old today. 

Still without a car, so I can't even go see him on his birthday. When I can go out, I'll be taking him his favorite treats: tropical Skittles and Cheetos.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy birthday Aires! 


I'm sorry about your vehicle struggles, that is sucky. Fingers crossed it all gets resolved sooner than later.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

It sucks about the car but I can't believe he's 7


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Drifting said:


> It sucks about the car but I can't believe he's 7


Right?! A memory from four years ago popped up on my FB feed and it was me riding the boy. A friend commented and I replied back that he was turning THREE that day. I had to go back and double check. Lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Still haven't gotten out to the barn. Still don't have a car and we were going to get a new rim for my husband's truck, but it's going to end up being just as expensive as fixing the car because we have to reinstate the plates and get insurance on the truck in order to drive it. I give up.

So, for everyone's Aires fix...a couple of videos.

The first is his first ride ever.






The second is from November 2013 and was his first ride in a year, at that time.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Five years ago today, I was having to decide between taking my heart horse, Dakota, back and buying Aires as a 2yo, barely-handled, 15hh, 1200lbs stud colt. I was so torn about what to do. On the one hand, Dakota was the first horse I'd worked with from the ground to the saddle. We knew each other inside and out. But, he had severe arthritis in his hocks and they were already fused, even though he was only 12. He would never be anything but a VERY light trail horse for someone smaller than me (even at my lightest) or a kid's horse (which he would have loved). On the other hand, Aires was a blank slate. I could go anywhere and do anything with him that I wanted. The possibilities were limited only by my determination and drive. But, he was completely unbroke and barely handled. He hadn't been outside his stall in six months. 

As much as I would have loved to take both, Dakota for my son and Aires for me, I couldn't afford two horses. So, I made the excruciating decision to let Dakota go and buy Aires. I still miss Dakota all the time, but Aires is my heart horse. I never thought you could have more than one heart horse, but here I am.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

This "heart horse" stuff is something I've only encountered on the internet. Every horse in one's life is important, the ones we own are so special in so many different ways. We always seem to end up with the horse that we need.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Got the boy a nice new fly mask. It's a Noble Equine Guardsman with a detachable nose. Nice and heavy-duty. HUGE! :lol: Showed it to one of my employees who is a horse person as well and she went :shock: . She'd never seen one that big.

Hoping my car is fixed today. If it is, I'm off on Sunday, so I'll be out at the barn (especially since my husband is out of town this weekend). I think it'll be spa day for the poneh.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My fingers, toes and everything crossable is crossed that you get to see Aires this weekend!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just got a call from my dad. Apparently the battery is shot on my car, as well. So, there's another $60+. And, when we were loading it on the car dolly last night, the front right wheel was wobbling really bad. I can't win.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Just caught up on your thread, sorry everything has gone to hell! Seems like the month for it :/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Just got a call from my dad. Apparently the battery is shot on my car, as well. So, there's another $60+. And, when we were loading it on the car dolly last night, the front right wheel was wobbling really bad. I can't win.


I give up. My dad just called me again. My car is completely toast. The front end is completely shot (the mechanic was surprised that it hadn't given out sooner) and there's TWO fuel pumps in the car and both are bad. So now, I've got to figure out how to get my husband's truck on the road so that I have a vehicle to drive because I can't keep relying on friends and family for rides.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

(((((hugs))))))) I wish I were closer and could help out.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow talk about from bad to worse !!

I hope things get better


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

We are all pulling for you Drafty, it's so bloody unfair, you work your butt off, give your all and life wont give you just one break, it does suck.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How goes it lady?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Car is a total loss. Hoping someone takes it off my hands for $300 for parts.

Got our truck running ($110 in tires and rim, $50 on a new water pump, $70 worth of coolant, a $20 air filter...and five hours of frustration). Can't drive it, though, until it's insured, which will hopefully be tomorrow. 

Have a lot to do tomorrow. Probably going to see the poneh Wednesday afternoon...hopefully.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Keeping fingers crossed that you get Mater insured and get you much needed pony time


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Went and saw Aires today after work. Put his new XXL Noble Outfitters Guardsman fly mask with nose on him. It isn't nearly long enough. Stops an inch above his nostrils. 

He's so good and trusting. At first, he wanted nothing to do with the fly mask. So, I went over to Oz (the bay) and started rubbing it all over him and telling what a good boy he was and just loving on him. Aires immediately came over to investigate and then let me put the mask on with zero fuss. Even let me adjust the Velcro (he hates Velcro) and take off the nose piece with no problem.

I left and not five minutes later, my BO text me to tell me the fly mask was being eaten by my horse. *facepalm* :icon_rolleyes: He apparently ate Bob's tail bag, too. BO caught him with the entire thing in his mouth. 

Lord, give me strength.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awe, so sorry Drafty. Sounds like Aires has the same habit as Indy. Their mission in life is to remove and destroy anything put on them or their pasturemates. I had to electrify the paddock fences so he wouldn't destroy Otis' blanket which he had to have because I bodyclipped him. He managed to get a few tears in before I did that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's also chewing on the bases of the posts for the electric fence of his turnout. He's already destroyed one and is working on two more. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK Drafty laughing with you here, not at you. I spent a lot of money on a fly sheet for Fergie, I have sewn it up once already, now she has just about busted the buckles off it, so once again I have it at home and am going to spend some time over the weekend sewing again


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow. Haven't updated in three months. 

Not much going on. Trying to find the energy to go out to the barn. It sucks big time only having one vehicle and having opposite days off. Especially when that vehicle is a diesel and it doesn't get very good fuel mileage. I mean, we average 19-20 MPG on the highway (if I'm driving...18-19 if DH is driving), but when DH is working fifteen miles away, that's four gallons of fuel just to get him to work and back if I drive and drop him off. I'm working desperately to try to figure out a way to get me a vehicle. I'm trying to see if I can maybe get a personal loan and use it to buy a vehicle from a private party. I've found a few that I'm interested in.

I'm hopefully going to go out maybe after work tomorrow and try to groom the boy. Depends on how beat DH is from work. It sucks going after work because he works construction, so he's always really tired when he gets off and doesn't want to do anything, but I don't want to waste the fuel by going home and dropping him off, then going back to the barn (nine miles away). 

Also, my BO is getting ready to sell the barn and move to another location in town. Not sure exactly where, but I hope her rates don't go up once they move or else I might have to find a new barn (depending on the rates at the new place).


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, that must be hard only having one vehicle. 
I hope you can go out and yes, at least groom. Spend some time together, bond, treats. Nothing wrong with that at all.  The rates better not go up too much either, that'd be terrible considering you're all settled in there.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Found out where the barn is moving to. This is it: 915 N Road 1 W, Chino Valley, AZ 86323 | MLS #968294 | Zillow

I'm super excited. I pass this property all the time and it's a perfect place. I love that it has irrigated pastures, too. We drove by on Saturday and they were haying the fields and it just looked so yummy. Made me wish I was a horse. :lol:

So, escrow is supposed to close 11/22 if all goes well. Which means we'll probably move in January, I'd think.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so made it out to the barn finally yesterday. :happydance: Had my best friend with me, as we planned on riding the boy.

So, I had my nice black nylon halter with me, but couldn't find my spare lead rope (it was in our truck) and didn't want to have to hunt around the barn for my halter and lead I leave there, so I threw the halter on Aires and led him the 80ft from the turnout to the round arena with just a hand on his halter. He was absolutely perfect. Got him in the arena and let him loose. First thing he did was take off bucking and farting. Now, in the going on six years I've owned this horse, I have never once seen him buck and fart! :shock: Anyway, we let him run around for a little bit, then went in and "chased" him around, just for fun. He was playing Arab and trying to flag his tail and had this HUGE trot going on. He even cantered quite a bit and it was huge and gorgeous. Here's some pics from that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My best friend led him over the trot poles laid out in the arena with just a hand cupped under his chin (not even touching his halter). :clap:

Then, we decided just to hang out with him for a little bit. I was sitting on the two-step mounting block and my best friend was sitting/laying on the giant horse soccer ball. Aires came over to investigate and I snapped some pics of that.






Then I got real wild and took a selfie with him (yes, I suck at selfies :lol: me and my Jabba the Hutt chins!).



Then it was my turn on the ball.





Then it was selfie time with the three of us.




We ended up deciding not to ride because we started noticing that Aires was being unusually mouthy and bitey (he literally had his lips on my arm while I was texting my DH about dinner, then all of a sudden bit me). So, we decided to investigate. We noticed that he almost always drops his right hip and rests his right hind when he's standing. He's even done it under saddle before. We also noticed that his left hip is higher/more built up than his right hip. Then, we were pressing down his spine and about two inches behind his withers, he started dropping out from under us and trying to bite us. I've noticed for a while that if I touch in that area, his skin twitches, but I never really thought anything of it. Now, with everything added together, we're thinking he needs an adjustment. I'm wondering if it was riding in my too-wide Aussie saddle that caused the issues. He was wonderful and willing when he was first broke out, then as soon as I started riding him in that Aussie, he started getting contrary and resistant. He's very willing when ridden bareback. So, now on top of needing his teeth done, he needs to be adjusted.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

GAHHHHHHHHHH such cute pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a little rant for a sec...

My BO's husband is an *** sometimes. He's generally a nice guy. He's from Italy and sometimes his trying to be funny just isn't. For example, the other day we stopped by the barn to chat with the BO about some stuff for a minute. They had just finished putting the horses out after they'd been cooped up for a day and a half because of the weather and my big galoot was bucking and farting out in the pasture. I mentioned to the BO as her husband walked up that up until recently, I had never seen Aires buck and fart like he was doing. He goes "Maybe you just don't remember because you never are out here." I swear my DH was about to beat him bloody over that. I tried to brush it off, but it kind of irritated me. I mean, I know I haven't been out there as much as I'd like, but he really shouldn't be saying anything.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Have had a lot of people recently suggesting that I need to teach Aires to drive and then do "date night" wagon rides to a local river in the summertime as kind of a business. I think it'd be a blast and Aires would have fun with it, too.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

That'd be awesome!!! Too bad you aren't here :lol: Nick would probably pay extra for the large black and white horse to pull the wagon!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Just a little rant for a sec...
> 
> My BO's husband is an *** sometimes. He's generally a nice guy. He's from Italy and sometimes his trying to be funny just isn't. For example, the other day we stopped by the barn to chat with the BO about some stuff for a minute. They had just finished putting the horses out after they'd been cooped up for a day and a half because of the weather and my big galoot was bucking and farting out in the pasture. I mentioned to the BO as her husband walked up that up until recently, I had never seen Aires buck and fart like he was doing. He goes "Maybe you just don't remember because you never are out here." I swear my DH was about to beat him bloody over that. I tried to brush it off, but it kind of irritated me. I mean, I know I haven't been out there as much as I'd like, but he really shouldn't be saying anything.


I hate it when people do that. It should be a compliment to them that you entrust them with your horse that much. The first place that I boarded my horses, I was there all of the time. And then came a short time period in my life that I was lucky if I could get out there one time a week but I was comfortable with the care. Now, I am at the place where they are now five days a week and I don't ride that much. If I could only get there one or two times a week, I would probably keep my horses somewhere else because I don't have complete trust.

This would be me in your shoes: What I would be thinking, "If you dislike it that much where you feel a need to say something then buy me a car". What I would actually be saying, "Do you know why I haven't been out here much lately?" Him: "No" Me: "Exactly". and then leave it at that.

You probably did the right thing by not saying anything though. People can just be jerks sometimes and that is just the way it is. Unless they get overbearing with it, it's just better to think "what a jerk" and walk away.

By the way, nice pics


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, @LoriF! 

Yeah, the BO's husband doesn't like Aires anyway (he can be a bit destructive...it's a draft thing), so he always finds something to complain about or make a snide remark about. Honestly, he's one of the reasons I want to buy the old barn if we can and keep Aires at home. I love the care they provide and trust them completely, but I could do without the remarks and making feel bad about stuff I already feel horrible about. 
@Tazzie, I think he'll be amazing pulling a wagon! I just met some people who are staying at the hotel who are big into driving and he does harness and saddle making! So, I've got their contact info. They're hopefully moving here in the next few months. This is his website. LOVE the look of his saddles! Red Sky Saddle Company


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, the boy is officially moved to the new barn! We have a big storm moving in and are expecting up to 3" of snow (big deal for us), so my BO wanted to move him since they've already torn down all the portable stalls at the old barn (where they usually move the turnout horses in bad weather). According to the BO, he was an angel to move. Hopped right in the trailer like he's done it a million times. So, now he's all happy in his new little pasture with his good buddy Oz. They've got about an eighth of an acre all to themselves with a two-sided metal shelter big enough for both of them.

I'll post pics a little later when I set up my laptop (on my phone right now).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Picture time (finally)!!















































Also, I now have a goal. DH got me a pair of Miss Me jeans for Christmas and they're about a size or two too small. So, my goal is to fit into them, hopefully by summer. We're going to start walking at least three days a week starting this week. I need to start mucking stalls or something to build my upper body strength back up, too. I'm tired of being fat and lazy and weak.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice place, nice horse, lucky gal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Nice place, nice horse, lucky gal.


Thanks! I am lucky! The new barn is on 15 acres that's fully irrigated. Unheard of for around here!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

It is. Hard to get it through to some people (on the internet) that don't understand that I can't put my horse in pasture. Until I got on it I had never heard the term dry lot, and was surprised to find that so many people consider pasture a necessity for horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

whisperbaby22 said:


> It is. Hard to get it through to some people (on the internet) that don't understand that I can't put my horse in pasture. Until I got on it I had never heard the term dry lot, and was surprised to find that so many people consider pasture a necessity for horses.


Yeah, I'd never heard of dry lots either. That's just normal turnout and stalls in the Southwest. :shrug:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Love the piccies!!!


----------

